# Replacing spark plug with glow plug



## rorynettles (Dec 5, 2007)

Has anyone replaced the spark plug with a glow plug on a weed eater motor?
The reason I ask?
I was tinkering arround the other day with an old weedeater motor. I disconnected the spark plug wire and connected the high voltage wire from a small neon sign transformer and plugged the transformer into a 110v outlet. This produced a continuous spark across the spark plug gap. I then proceded to crank the motor. It cranked and ran just about as good as with the original ignition. I then drained the gas and filled the tank with diesel. With a little starting fluid it cranked up and ran pretty good on about half choke but was a little smokey.

Now this amazed me that the engine ran without any timed ignition spark on both gas and diesel.

P.S. If anyone attempts this make sure the transformer is off when you spray in the starting fluid as you can cause a backfire.

Any comments? Advantages/Disavantages email me [email protected]


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Where did you get the neon sign ? from a Saloon ??
Seriously, very innovative.


----------



## rorynettles (Dec 5, 2007)

It came from a garage sale. Sam's sells one . Reads "OPEN", to hang in front of your buisiness. You can also use a transformer out of a kerosene shop heater, a diesel powered steam cleaner or any devise that uses a continuous spark transformer for ignition or combustion . Hope this helps.


----------



## Texman4800 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have a Puolan 2000 chainsaw. I replaced the spark plug not it wont start. Does en1 know the gap setting for a champion CJ8 spark plug.


----------

